# New vs. Used



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello everyone!
Was hopping to get some of your informative input on buying new Ariens vs used. I'm looking at a new Delux 28 SHO, going for about $1400+ but found a used 2013 Pro 28 listed for $875 OBO. The used comes with more cc power but has there been many kinks since 2013 that the 2020 models might have resolved? Taking maintenance into consideration, would buying a used machine be something any of you consider?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Can you include photos and a better description of the Pro 28? With a used machine it is all about condition and how well it has been maintained.
Was it used commercially vs only occasionally by a home owner?

Are you able/interested in doing small repairs yourself? 

Future/annual maintenance will be required whether the machine is new or used.

The Deluxe 28 SHO is a great machine, the Pro 28 is a better machine, if you can provide some more info and photos
we can make a more informed recommendation.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks so much for replying Ziggy65!
The pro 28 seems to be in great shape, adding seller's photos here. So you would say that a used pro 28 is still a better choice than new deluxe 28 (considering the used has been maintained/stored properly)
Good topics to inquire about there - whether it's been used commercially or for personal use, will find out. I have an Ariens dealer near by, I'll be mostly relying on them for annual/other maintenance


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Arin









I think it's safe to say most of us on this forum have no problem buying used machines. The "regulars" are pretty adept at repairing and maintaining their own and others equipment. Buying a used, quality machine like the Ariens 28 and saving a grand leaves a lot of room for repairs. In my mind unless you're totally thumbs and really need a warranty my guess that the 1-2-3 yr warranty won't get used or it's more trouble to get it to the dealer for the issue you might have that by the time you need a warranty it will have expired. You should also consider taking the time to learn the maintenance steps needed to make the machine last and be reliable. There are a few of us with working '60s machines and a number with '70s. I have two early 1970's 1032 Ariens myself and the nice thing is Ariens has great customer service, manuals online and parts still available for the old stuff. With care that Pro28 might be something you can hand down to your kid!
In good condition, the right price, no hesitation in purchasing a used machine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Arin said:


> Thanks so much for replying Ziggy65!
> The pro 28 seems to be in great shape, adding seller's photos here. So you would say that a used pro 28 is still a better choice than new deluxe 28 (considering the used has been maintained/stored properly)
> Good topics to inquire about there - whether it's been used commercially or for personal use, will find out. I have an Ariens dealer near by, I'll be mostly relying on them for annual/other maintenance
> View attachment 173341


Welcome to the Snowblower forum, Arin!
I agree with all the sentiments from our members here.
As you are depending on a local dealer for service of the equipment, and viewing the pictures here, I would strongly recommend the older snowblower.
The savings difference is irresistible. (BTW,is that dealer the one who is showing you the new one?)
It seems dealers get busy at the height of the season, so be aware of that. May result in longer repair times.
The search engine function here on the forum works great for a lot of issues, just put in your make and model number in and get ready to read!
You'll find every issue anyone has had with that unit.
Also check out the 'Ariens' section here in the forum.
Good Luck!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The used machine looks to be fairly well evolved as compared to what you would get on a new machine. It's you money, your decision.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome Arin, 

Buying a used snow blower is like buying a used car, there are risks involved, mainly, are you buying equipment with issues.
The video above is a good aid for lessening the risk.

For me the one of the most important questions is why is the owner selling the machine? 
Some common reasons: it has issues, owner is moving or down sizing, owner wanted a bigger or smaller machine, they are now using a plow service etc etc.
If their answer seems truthful and makes sense -good (unless it is because machine has issues). If their answer just doesn't sound right, the machine may have issues and probably you should pass on the machine.

Ask when was it last serviced and by whom. What did the service entail?

When you go to inspect the machine, feel the top of the engine, is it warm? If so that means owner has started it before you arrived and it may have starting issues.
Does it start easily, run smoothly with no blue or black exhaust smoke? Operate the machine including augers and chute. Run it up and down the driveway does it turn easily, no loud squeals or noises?
Is there any evidence the machine has been repainted to cover up rusted areas?

The Pro 28 in the photos seems to be in excellent condition and does not look to have seen a lot of use for it's age. I don't know if this machine will have Auto Turn, as I think it came out in 2014.There were some complaints with the early auto turn machines, which has since been corrected. The Pro series is top of the line for Ariens and a very well built and performing machine. Hopefully some folks on the site who have this model can give you their opinions of the Pro 28. 

The Deluxe 28 SHO will be a little lighter and with Auto Turn a little easier to maneuver around. I have one it is a great machine.

I don't know used prices in your area. If the Pro 28 is in good condition, well maintained, operates as it should and they have a good reason for selling, I would think $875.00 is a very reasonable price to pay ( at least here in Canada). I would offer $700.00 and hope to settle around $750- 775.00).

Ultimately it is your decision, good luck and please let us know what you end up buying and if you have further questions.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

So very helpful, thank you everyone! This forum has been a blessing helping me narrow down a few choices - been reading it for 2.5 straight days 
Kiss4aFrog, that video is fantastic!
Rooskie, I'm with you as far as buying used, there are very few things I own that I bought new but my snowblower knowledge is very limited and though I'm all about getting my hands dirty (I'm a woodworker and always try to figure things out myself), engines however, even if small, are a bit daunting. More often than not though it's all about having time and will to figure things out. Time is a big one haha
Ziggy65, I thank you especially, for such a detailed response, knowing what to look for in a used item is so important and these are some great questions and pointers!
Spending $1,400-$1,500 on a snowblower is crazy money for me but as long as I'm buying something that will last me years to come (with proper maintenance of course) makes me feel a bit better. I don't need that shiny coat of paint and do feel like the warranties are never all that useful so if I could get a quality item and safe a good amount, I'm all about it!

If anyone else thinks of other things I should be asking or checking for when buying used, I'll take all of your tips!

Thank you all so very much


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

For most people on here, including me have no problem with buying them used. Unlike cars, used snow blowers don't get used a lot. They are easy to fix and only half the price.
One of the biggest problems on snow blowers is really really just rust. It takes a long time to sand and repaint them. Most people don't do maintenances on their snow blowers, that is why they are on the market. I always ended up spending $$$ and countless hours on fixing them. In the end, I didn't save much. So, buying new maybe a better option for some people.
But, the thing is that, two-stage snow blowers have a lot of maintenances. Even if you buy them new, you still have to do those maintenances. It is just easier when they are new.

That snow blower seem to be in a good used condition (not like new). Paint is not too bad. Just clean it well then apply fluid films (dry PTFE, or ceramic wax) each used, or yearly. Also change engine oil yearly, adjust and grease everything.
Note, I don't think that snow blower have auto steering. Which is fine for me, but I don't know about you. Solid axle is easy to turn on snow for me and they are reliable and track straight.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I would try to negotiate on the price a little bit.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

dman2 said:


> For most people on here, including me have no problem with buying them used. Unlike cars, used snow blowers don't get used a lot. They are easy to fix and only half the price.
> One of the biggest problems on snow blowers is really really just rust. It takes a long time to sand and repaint them. Most people don't do maintenances on their snow blowers, that is why they are on the market. I always ended up spending $$$ and countless hours on fixing them. In the end, I didn't save much. So, buying new maybe a better option for some people.
> But, the thing is that, two-stage snow blowers have a lot of maintenances. Even if you buy them new, you still have to do those maintenances. It is just easier when they are new.
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear you say to go for new, there is definitely a piece of mind to it, knowing that I will at least have it running smoothly this season. But as with any "convenience", it comes with a price tag  Sadly that item sold while I was making up my mind but this is all very useful when I find another good candidate.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

If you are considering used and don’t HAVE to buy now, prices are often lower in spring/summer. I bought my current blower in the spring. The guy was ready to move to FL (urgency to sell, wouldn’t need in FL) and I got a 2-year old Ariens Deluxe 28 in pristine condition for $400. There was still paint on the bottom of the skid shoes.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Welcome, Arin! As a new member here myself, but also someone who has been around lawn, and garden equipment for years, and based on your pics, this Pro 28 looks to be in extremely good condition. Of course, you will want to verify it's operational condition in person, but it looks as if it has been well maintained, and cared for.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Arin said:


> Interesting to hear you say to go for new, there is definitely a piece of mind to it, knowing that I will at least have it running smoothly this season. But as with any "convenience", it comes with a price tag  Sadly that item sold while I was making up my mind but this is all very useful when I find another good candidate.


I think you made a good choice by buying a used Ariens. They are a little pricey, but the metal sheets are thicker, the gear boxes are more heavy duty, .... Less things to worry about. I also like their dual belts system. I think the new deluxe with 254cc is a little under power. So, once again, I like that pro model much better. I think it is a Briggs and Stratton engine vs. the newer LCT engines.

Same, I like snow blowers, but it is hard for me to spend $1000 on a snow blower. Good luck looking for a used snow blower.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a neighbor that wants my Compact 24 and is willing to give $550 for it. I hate to sell it even though I have enough machines to get any about of snow removed. The Ariens is such a nice machine that if I sell it I might regret that move. The only good thing is it would be $525 profit as I got the Ariens for free.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Arin said:


> Sadly that item sold


I guess I missed this part. Sorry to hear it. There will be others.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

CO Snow said:


> If you are considering used and don’t HAVE to buy now, prices are often lower in spring/summer. I bought my current blower in the spring. The guy was ready to move to FL (urgency to sell, wouldn’t need in FL) and I got a 2-year old Ariens Deluxe 28 in pristine condition for $400. There was still paint on the bottom of the skid shoes.


Holy moly that's amazing! Sadly I don't think I can last this winter season without one. Just bought a house upstate and it came with a 40 year old Jacobsen, it started right the way and was a life saver couple of weeks ago when we got over 2' of snow. It did it's duty and craped out on me. Local shop said they can no longer get parts for it.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> I have a neighbor that wants my Compact 24 and is willing to give $550 for it. I hate to sell it even though I have enough machines to get any about of snow removed. The Ariens is such a nice machine that if I sell it I might regret that move. The only good thing is it would be $525 profit as I got the Ariens for free.


Ha! Not a bad sale then. Is the neighbor close enough where you can have a contingency in the sale that if you ever need to use it, you get first take


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Arin said:


> Holy moly that's amazing! Sadly I don't think I can last this winter season without one. Just bought a house upstate and it came with a 40 year old Jacobsen, it started right the way and was a life saver couple of weeks ago when we got over 2' of snow. It did it's duty and craped out on me. Local shop said they can no longer get parts for it.


How about a picture of that Jacobsen? 😉


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> How about a picture of that Jacobsen? 😉


Ha, here ya go! Poor guy is metal scrap now


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

If I may re-open this post with some more questions... 
have two used machines to look at - Ariens deluxe 30 and Ariens 1027LE. Both units look great on photos, garage stored and selling for similar price. I’m waiting for some more info from both sellers but the Deluxe 30 seller didn’t mention anything about fuel drain when I asked about off-season storage. I replied back asking specifically that. Now, if he avoids the subject or admits that the fuel was never drained (he did say he never had issues starting up), is this a big no-no? Should I be concerned about dirty/clogged up carburetor and other issues?

thanks guys!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Arin said:


> If I may re-open this post with some more questions...
> have two used machines to look at - Ariens deluxe 30 and Ariens 1027LE. Both units look great on photos, garage stored and selling for similar price. I’m waiting for some more info from both sellers but the Deluxe 30 seller didn’t mention anything about fuel drain when I asked about off-season storage. I replied back asking specifically that. Now, if he avoids the subject or admits that the fuel was never drained (he did say he never had issues starting up), is this a big no-no? Should I be concerned about dirty/clogged up carburetor and other issues?
> 
> thanks guys!


Hold on, Arin. Why is that 'scrap', in your esteem? Look at the skids: Those things are original and like new! I don't believe that old horse has that many miles on it.
I'll stop here and await your response.


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

I would ask if he at least uses stabil or seafoam in off season. Even if not if it’s one off season I would fret too much. Yes ethanol tears stuff up but I have found it takes more than one season to do that. My daughter has gas in her quad that was two years old, I drained it and took carb apart - no gunk or anything I put fresh gas in and it fired right up.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> Hold on, Arin. Why is that 'scrap', in your esteem? Look at the skids: Those things are original and like new! I don't believe that old horse has that many miles on it.
> I'll stop here and await your response.


Oy... Dont go there Rooskie. Simple answer - I'm an idiot. More complex answer - I trusted the shop where I dropped it off for repair who convinced me it was scrap metal and so I left it there to save the hassle of renting a trailer and having the thing sit in my garage. I've now heard other things and realized I should've brought it back. I hate being a woman sometimes 😒


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Preacherman said:


> I would ask if he at least uses stabil or seafoam in off season. Even if not if it’s one off season I would fret too much. Yes ethanol tears stuff up but I have found it takes more than one season to do that. My daughter has gas in her quad that was two years old, I drained it and took carb apart - no gunk or anything I put fresh gas in and it fired right up.


Thanks Preacherman! Yes, will ask about stabilizer next, didn't want to bombard the seller with too many questions  Would it be a safe to say that if the blower fires up without issues that the carb is clean enough? Based on Ariens dealer's advice, carbs and hoses are a pain to clean out, would you agree with that?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Arin said:


> Oy... Dont go there Rooskie. Simple answer - I'm an idiot. More complex answer - I trusted the shop where I dropped it off for repair who convinced me it was scrap metal and so I left it there to save the hassle of renting a trailer and having the thing sit in my garage. I've now heard other things and realized I should've brought it back. I hate being a woman sometimes 😒


I know what you mean, but you're no idiot. If a female friend of mine is going to the garage, I always offer to tag along to clarify unclear issues. 
But yeah, hauling it back and all would've been a hassle. One of the mods here actually owned that model a while back.
It appears Ariens, but maybe it's a Simplicity. I'd have hauled it away for you in either case.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Arin that machine actually looks to be in great condition for it's age, at least cosmetically. What issue did the repair shop find, that they could not get parts for?
Has the machine been scrapped 😰😰? If not, someone will be interested in rescuing it, although it has little $$ value.

I would agree that you need a newer more reliable machine, Jacobsen parts are hard to find.

If the Ariens you mentioned has not had the fuel drained at end of season, that is not necessarily an issue. Some people store machines with fuel and stabilizer with no issues, some start them periodically to prevent issues.

*I think as long as the machine starts and runs well, with no surging it will be fine.*

If he says he stores it with gas you could ask if he uses stabilizer, and /or non ethanol fuel?

OH I just saw your last post, unfortunate you don't have it anymore. Don't be too hard on yourself. Depending on what the issue was, the machine may not have been worth paying a shop to fix. In non working condition and requiring parts, the machine was probably only worth $50 to $100.00,-- running condition maybe around $200.00.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> I know what you mean, but you're no idiot. If a female friend of mine is going to the garage, I always offer to tag along to clarify unclear issues.
> But yeah, hauling it back and all would've been a hassle. One of the mods here actually owned that model a while back.
> It appears Ariens, but maybe it's a Simplicity. I'd have hauled it away for you in either case.


Haha thanks Rooskie, I rely on informative and helpful people like this forum has to offer but generally hate asking for help (strong independent woman! 😅) I wish I would've asked my neighbor for an advice/help but I have to go through his wife which could be complicated when (as it often happens) I end up finding more common topics to talk about with my friends' husbands oy vey haha


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Arin that machine actually looks to be in great condition for it's age, at least cosmetically. What issue did the repair shop find, that they could not get parts for?
> Has the machine been scrapped 😰😰? If not, someone will be interested in rescuing it, although it has little $$ value.
> 
> I would agree that you need a newer more reliable machine, Jacobsen parts are hard to find.
> ...


Thanks Ziggy65! That makes me feel a bit better because, though I'm not afraid doing some dirty work myself, the issue with the Jacobsen was beyond my abilities (possible welding + new parts) and at a local shops ongoing labor rate of $95-100/hr, might not be worth it, although I do wonder... My biggest regret was that it's a very well built all steel construction but so are Ariens, which is very reassuring. Thanks on the the stabilizer/non ethanol fuel tips, I'm hoping the seller comes back with what I want to hear, both machines are selling for 1/2 of what the new ones are going for


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Any pics of the new machine??


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Haha thanks for reminding Rooskie! Got caught up with my house remodel here. But yeah, ended up picking up a new Deluxe 28! My dealer had a last year model that I got a pretty descent discount on (naturally, he initially quoted me full price but I knew better hehe). With my luck though, there’ll be no more snow this season 🤦‍♀️


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

where in NY are you? i have a feeling your near me


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

captchas said:


> where in NY are you? i have a feeling your near me


Hey Captchas, I’m a Brooklynite but bought a house upstate in Greene county so been mostly up here renovating it. Where are you?!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

ok your up by hunter mountain i'm south in sussex county Nj by mountain creek ski area,


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

captchas said:


> ok your up by hunter mountain i'm south in sussex county Nj by mountain creek ski area,


Ah yea, I wanted to be near a ski place and familiar with thick heck of the woods plus wanted a couple acres to not see my neighbors - gotta go way up to have this luxury


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

check your pms


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Arin said:


> Ha, here ya go! Poor guy is metal scrap now
> View attachment 173540


These old Imperials are awesome blowers! I had one exactly like this many years ago (~1985). I got it for free from one of my wife's co-workers. At the time, it needed some engine repair, which turned out to be a valve spring keeper washer was broke in half, and also the chute rotation plastic ring was trashed. 

Once I got it going, it was a snow throwing animal and I had the best snow blower on my street of starter homes. I was a total rock star whenever we got a big snow dump. I sold it though because it lacked the safety dead man handles and it was hard for my wife to start on those days when I was working late. 

Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Arin said:


> Ah yea, I wanted to be near a ski place and familiar with thick heck of the woods plus wanted a couple acres to not see my neighbors - gotta go way up to have this luxury


Nice machine! Your worries are over in the snow department, no doubt! Looks like you might be using it alot over the next couple days, if the forecast is right.


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

BazookaJoe said:


> These old Imperials are awesome blowers! I had one exactly like this many years ago (~1985). I got it for free from one of my wife's co-workers. At the time, it needed some engine repair, which turned out to be a valve spring keeper washer was broke in half, and also the chute rotation plastic ring was trashed.
> 
> Once I got it going, it was a snow throwing animal and I had the best snow blower on my street of starter homes. I was a total rock star whenever we got a big snow dump. I sold it though because it lacked the safety dead man handles and it was hard for my wife to start on those days when I was working late.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic.


If only I had the skill (or rather the time to learn) to work on these things. My neighbor said he would have bought the broken Jacobsen from me. I’m really pissed at the shop I dropped it off for telling me it was garbage. I bet ya one of the guys there happily took it home


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> Nice machine! Your worries are over in the snow department, no doubt! Looks like you might be using it alot over the next couple days, if the forecast is right.


Still no snow lol this is my luck


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Arin said:


> Still no snow lol this is my luck


Then now's the time to gather what you will wear whilst snowblowing!
Gloves, coat, some good footwear.
Avoid scarves, hoodie strings or anything that hangs loose for safety's sake.
Have you prepared the fuel can with a proper amount of Sta-Bil? I use 360, it's supposed to cover all the pitfalls of long-stored gasoline.
Become familiar with your operator's manual and how it actually works on the machine itself.
Do you have extra shear bolts for the rakes? Maybe wax the chute for better throw? Does it appear well-greased from the dealer?
Set-up, determine where the machine sets at start and after blowing, before being stored again.
Pay attention to the hours you put on it at first, so you change the break-in oil out at the proper time.
Look over the area you're going to blow and notice/remove anything that could be invisible with a few inches of snow covering the ground. Welcome mats, newspaper delivery, etc.
Avoid going into areas you haven't been able to see before the snow fell.
Now you're ready for what may come


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> Then now's the time to gather what you will wear whilst snowblowing!
> Gloves, coat, some good footwear.
> Avoid scarves, hoodie strings or anything that hangs loose for safety's sake.
> Have you prepared the fuel can with a proper amount of Sta-Bil? I use 360, it's supposed to cover all the pitfalls of long-stored gasoline.
> ...


Lol I just went on a snow boot shopping spree thanks to you Rooskie
These are some great pointers though, I did pick up Star Tron stabilizer (read good things about it) as well as a fuel transfer kit. The snowblower was delivered with fuel in it, I've added the stabilizer but have yet to give the kit a shot, we might be getting a few inches tomorrow!
Since the dealer keeps the blowers outside, I had him clean and grease it so that should be good but I do need to look into some quick maintenance things to have on hand and yes pick up a couple more sheer bolts though it came with couple. Thanks for reminding to grab gas, I should do that today. I've read so many comments about gas going bad so fast, I'm petrified storing any amount of gas now!
And yes that manual has been sitting around waiting for me to pick it up, gotta do it ugh

Thanks Rooskie!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Best thing about gas is if you can't remember the last time you filled your can or you can and it's been a couple/few months it's easy to just toss it in your vehicle and refill the can with fresh. 


.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, assuming you have any cars that burn gas . . . (we are all diesel . .)


----------



## Arin (Jan 7, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Best thing about gas is if you can't remember the last time you filled your can or you can and it's been a couple/few months it's easy to just toss it in your vehicle and refill the can with fresh.
> 
> 
> .


Good tip!


----------

